# 2011 Limited Entry Elk Draw



## fish_wisper (Jan 7, 2011)

I have 8 bonus points for this years limited enrty elk hunt. I am trying to find some areas that I might be able to draw with my current points. I'm not really big on what the elk scores I would just like to get a nice 6 point. I would like to stick to Rifle or Muzzleloader if possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: 2011 Limited Enrty Elk Draw*

you can draw the nebo. theres lots of elk and some good bulls up there. it can be the easiest hunt in the world or the hardest hunt in the world... just like anywhere, you gotta be at the right place at the right time.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: 2011 Limited Enrty Elk Draw*

If I had 8 elk points,,and was thinking Muzzle loader,,It would be,,

Book Cliffs,,,Road less
La Sal
Stansbury
Panquitch Lake

Then would come Cache, Three corners, The Paunsaugunt, Diamond Mnt...

Then at the very bottom of the list would be Oak Creek and Nebo......

And then AGAIN,,,,,,IF I HAD 8 points ,,,I'd take my bow and hunt Dutton ,Fish lake,
The south west Desert , Or The Wasatch,,,,,,,,But that's just me.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: 2011 Limited Enrty Elk Draw*



kill_'em_all said:


> you can draw the nebo. theres lots of elk and some good bulls up there. it can be the easiest hunt in the world or the hardest hunt in the world... just like anywhere, you gotta be at the right place at the right time.


"Lots" in comparison to the Oak Creeks maybe....but far from "lots" compared to most other units.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 2011 Limited Enrty Elk Draw*



goofy elk said:


> If I had 8 elk points,,and was thinking Muzzle loader,,It would be,,
> 
> Book Cliffs,,,Road less
> La Sal
> ...


**** goofy, I think everyone with 8 points would put in for SW desert archery if that guaranteed a tag, but 13 or 14 points is probably more realistic.

For muzzy, I'd choose:

-#1 Wasatch (You should have good bonus chances this year, probably over 70%+) Lots of elk, not a chore to get "a six point", lots of roads, lots of knowledge around and most likely you'd end up with plenty of advice from the forum.

-La Sal. Overlooked. Beautiful place, nice sized herd and far away.

-The Book Cliffs roadless is an awesome hunt, but it takes the right kind of person. Not a tag you want to up and draw without being forewarned. It truly is roadless and not having horses, a strong back or multiple people can and will be a problem.

-Stansbury (Probably 80%+ chance of drawing) Full of goofy little six points, take your pick. :mrgreen:

-Dutton (Probably have to wait a year or two to be guaranteed a tag.)

No one has mentioned late hunts, you'd be inline to draw:

-Book cliffs bitter creek.

-Central Manti

-La sal

-Fishlake

Of those, I'd probably choose the Book Cliffs, simply because it's an awesome experience just to be in the book cliffs and having an elk tag is a bonus.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: 2011 Limited Enrty Elk Draw*

Tree,,,,,Look at the odds,,,SW Desert archery hunt #325....

If the same hunters were to apply this year,,,,,And no switching around took place..

8 points would be a guaranteed tag this year,,,,,,,,,,have a look.  8)


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: 2011 Limited Enrty Elk Draw*

If you decide to go La Sal and draw I could probably point you in the right direction but like Tree said its a pretty long drive to get there but ther eis a good herd and its a fun place.


----------



## fish_wisper (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your help! I went on a hunt in the Nebo are last year with a friend of mine. It seemed like everyone had horses and we were on foot. I was only able to hunt with him the first couple of days of his hunt. We did det into some elk but could never get a shot off. He never ended up getting his bull. It was a very tuff hunt last year. Im leaning toward to Wasatch unit with a muzzleloader. It looks like it is not a 100% draw with 8 points but I think I have a decent chance of drawing!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 2011 Limited Enrty Elk Draw*



goofy elk said:


> Tree,,,,,Look at the odds,,,SW Desert archery hunt #325....
> 
> If the same hunters were to apply this year,,,,,And no switching around took place..
> 
> 8 points would be a guaranteed tag this year,,,,,,,,,,have a look.  8)


Doh! You're right. I was looking at a different hunt when I looked the first time.  Please forgive me, goofy, I know not what I did.... done.....errr.....had....... awe hell.....


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

fish_wisper said:


> Thanks everyone for all your help! I went on a hunt in the Nebo are last year with a friend of mine. It seemed like everyone had horses and we were on foot. I was only able to hunt with him the first couple of days of his hunt. We did det into some elk but could never get a shot off. He never ended up getting his bull. It was a very tuff hunt last year. Im leaning toward to Wasatch unit with a muzzleloader. It looks like it is not a 100% draw with 8 points but I think I have a decent chance of drawing!


Fish_,,,,,,,I just noticed this is your first post,,,Welcome to the forum!

There is a good chance some bonus permits will fall into the 8 point pool,,,
You should have a 50/50 shot at a tag this year,,,,Guaranteed next year..


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

Check out hunterstrailhead.com for drawing odds.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Wait a minute.................Drawing a limited entry elk hunt in this state with less than fifteen points??????????????? Thats preposterous!! :lol: 

Cache has some very good options with eight points as well...........


----------

